# Looking For Speed O Byke Information And History



## CeeBee (Aug 2, 2016)

I know just enough about a recently purchased Speed-O-Byke to be dangerous and would like to know more about the history of these little guys.  I am familiar with Spanky McFarland advertising these in 1932, but I cannot find much information other than some You Tube links to him playing on one.  I would like to know the full history and range of production, etc.  I did find some references online that states the early ones have brass badges and later ones are aluminum, but no specific information regarding total years of production, etc.  Mine has the aluminum badge if that helps.  
Any help with more specific history, and of course any insight to value, will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 2, 2016)

Type Speed O Byke in the forum search and you get about 3 pages of related posts.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/search/383544/?q=speed-o-byke&o=relevance&c[node]=32


----------



## ForgottenMCs (Aug 4, 2016)

CeeBee said:


> I know just enough about a recently purchased Speed-O-Byke to be dangerous and would like to know more about the history of these little guys.  I am familiar with Spanky McFarland advertising these in 1932, but I cannot find much information other than some You Tube links to him playing on one.  I would like to know the full history and range of production, etc.  I did find some references online that states the early ones have brass badges and later ones are aluminum, but no specific information regarding total years of production, etc.  Mine has the aluminum badge if that helps.
> Any help with more specific history, and of course any insight to value, will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ForgottenMCs (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello;
I can answer all your questions about your Speed-O-Byke. I have a large Speed-O-Byke collection and am writing a book on their history. You have many things not correct on this Byke. Also it is not a 32. Lets talk. Email me at motorcycle.history@yahoo.com or feel free to call at 408-497-7746.... David


----------

